# AROWANA PHOTOS!!!



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

there will be more of better quality. but here he his. my silver aro i got for $40. i got an official messurment. hes 7.5". which is big.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

let me be the first to say . . .










~Will.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

thats sweet really nice lookin fish =)


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Nice, do you know if it is captive bred or wild caught


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

dont know. hopefully wild. is there a way to tell? like color wise?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet arow lets see some carnage pics


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

i dunno about some carnage pics. maybe when hes huge ill give him a frog. ive seen pics. when they eat them the legs stick out of the aros mouth


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

nice aro! hell of a deal (a lfs is selling almost the same aros for $100). I'd really doubt that it's a wild silver, I've seen too many others like it in the lfs to think that.

wrong forum


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Is it me or the MODs like moving/picking on me







They usually move my non piranha pics 30 mins or less after i post it up. Yours been there for a while!


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Is it me or the MODs like moving/picking on me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 just you









and it is saturday night


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

nice arrow, my friend got one like that here in OR for around $30 at an lfs, dont know if its that size though.
keep the photos comin!

Oburi


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

nice!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Is it me or the MODs like moving/picking on me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You're right. We're picking on you and loving it.









*Moved*


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice aro indeed







..


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I would love to make a nice investment in a "special" Aro after graduation. I think that is the first fish on my purchase list. going to have to take out a bank loan for it though


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

nice..i love aro's.


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

nice..i love aro's.


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

nice..i love aro's.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

moeplz said:


> nice..i love aro's.
> [snapback]1008845[/snapback]​


why are you bringing back old threads.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moeplz said:


> nice..i love aro's.
> [snapback]1008845[/snapback]​


two years old...


----------

